# Yellow Light Mount on a 1999 Jeep TJ Sport



## surge (Dec 20, 2007)

Started a new thread just as a suggested way for mounting a flashing Yellow Light on a mount for a Jeep with a soft top. This was the only convertable I could find that would also plow snow on my long driveway and it works very well. I put a 36 inch threaded bolt through the rear tail light antenna mount and bolted a make shift metal stand to the top. I wound the coiled flashing light cord around the pole after adding an 8 ft. auxillary 12v socket plug to the end. Fed it through the back window zipper at the bottom. Works well ! Now I just need snow in Nebraska ! ussmileyflag


----------



## surge (Dec 20, 2007)

*Pics continued.*

Here are the pics....


----------



## surge (Dec 20, 2007)

2nd picture... one at time I guess

See latest post under the next under thread on Just some pics.. all pictures there... Can't seem to get pictures reloaded in this thread....


----------



## surge (Dec 20, 2007)

*new view of mount*

New view of mount


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

AAaaaa no pick


----------



## surge (Dec 20, 2007)

*New Picture*

New Picture....


----------



## surge (Dec 20, 2007)

*Had to rename pictures to post... sorry !*

Renamed picture files....


----------

